# Biebergemünd Bike Marathon



## Glocke (3. August 2007)

http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

war da schon mal jemand ?? Wie war es ??


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2007)

Absolut empfehlenswert! Super Strecke ( ich sag jetzt nur mal Atzborn!!!  ) tolle Orga, sehr familiär, gute Verpflegung während und nach dem Rennen. Pflichttermin für mich und viele andere Biker hier im Umkreis.

Bei Nässe technisch und konditionell böse......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (3. August 2007)

Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Bin im letzten Jahr die Langdistanz gefahren.
Schade, das diese dieses Jahr auf nur 95km gekürzt wurde. So wie´s ausschaut werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## KermitB4 (4. August 2007)

Ich bin auch wieder auf den 35 KM am Start, vielleicht trifft man sich auch mal irgendwo zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit, damit mal ein Foto gemacht werden kann und man sich mal real sieht.

MFG


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2007)

hab' auch starkes interesse dabei zu sein. mal schauen, ob es klappen wird


----------



## naeldael (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

war bisher jedes Jahr dabei. Top Strecke und eine tolle Orga...Absolut empfehlenswert..


----------



## Tobi91 (8. August 2007)

HI, ich fahr auch mit


----------



## null.ahnung (16. August 2007)

Hallo!
Hab mich soeben für die 95km angemeldet.
Sind aber noch sehr wenig Teilnehmer(24) auf der Langdistanz. 
Was kann man denn von der Strecke so erwarten? 
Trail-lastig oder eher Waldautobahnen?
Gleichmässige Anstiege oder viele steile Rampen?
Zum "warmfahren" werde ich am Sonntag wohl die Taunustrails fahren. 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Adrenalino (16. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab mich soeben für die 95km angemeldet.
> Sind aber noch sehr wenig Teilnehmer(24) auf der Langdistanz.
> Was kann man denn von der Strecke so erwarten?
> ...



Also, auf dem ersten drittel der Strecke ist es noch verhältnismaßig einfach mit vielen Forstwegen bergauf und auch runter. Das sorgt jedes Jahr dafür, daß besonders hier gnadenlos geheizt wird - und das bezahlen viele später bitter! Denn es wird mit laufender Dauer des Rennens traillastiger und die Anstiege werden auch steiler. Die meisten Anstiege sind recht lang, haben aber zusätzlich steile Rampen dabei, z.b. der Atzborn bei ca. Km 38 oder der Anstieg bei Glashütte ca. 10 km vor dem Ende der 60er Strecke.

Man kann sagen daß die Strecke wirklich alles beinhaltet, Forst/Waldwege, steile Trails rauf und runter, Schotterabfahrten, Feldwege......alles dabei. Nur für ein paar Km ca. in der Mitte des Kurses wirds leicht wellig, ansonsten Sägezahn-Profil 

Wenn du die 95er fahren willst kann ich dir wirklich den gut gemeinten Rat geben dich nicht von der Heizerei auf den ersten 20 Km anstecken zu lassen, sonst wird es übel.

Konditionell durchgehend schwer, technisch mittel mit schwierigen Abschnitten, vor allem ab der Hälfte des Rennens.

Viel Spaß, bin auch auf der 95er dabei


----------



## null.ahnung (17. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wenn du die 95er fahren willst kann ich dir wirklich den gut gemeinten Rat geben dich nicht von der Heizerei auf den ersten 20 Km anstecken zu lassen, sonst wird es übel.



Hallo!
Danke für die Tipps!
Das mit dem heizen am Anfang,hab ich eigentlich ganz gut im Griff.Beim Erbeskopf(110) war ich nach dem Startloop(7km) auch ca.250ster um am Ende immerhin auf Pos.124 zu finishen.Ich fahr erst seit 3 Jahren Bike,und Roßbach wird mein 4ter Marathon nahe der 100km.Meine Zeiten sind deshalb wohl noch sehr ausbaufähig. 
Aber ich fürchte, daß ich bei der geringen Teilnehmerzahl wohl ganz hinten lande werde.
Aber für mich zählt hauptsächlich der Spaß(an der Qual)!! 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Otzi (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein Höhenprofil der 60 und evt. der 35 km Strecke? Auf der Homepage ist hier noch Baustelle...

Evt. auch aus vorigen Jahren (60er Strecke)?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand ein Höhenprofil der 60 und evt. der 35 km Strecke? Auf der Homepage ist hier noch Baustelle...
> 
> ...



Guggst du für 60er hier, hat sich nicht groß verändert seit 2004:





Die 35er ist genau der Verlauf der ersten 35km der 60er Strecke, kann man also gut erkennen. Die 95er ist die 60er plus nochmal die ersten 35km der Strecke.....


----------



## KermitB4 (18. August 2007)

Wer ist denn heute bei der Streckenvorstellung von euch alles am Start?

Ich werde da sein (der im Gelb-Blauen-Trikot).

MFG


----------



## Otzi (18. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Guggst du für 60er hier, hat sich nicht groß verändert seit 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (19. August 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute bei der Streckenvorstellung von euch alles am Start?
> 
> Ich werde da sein (der im Gelb-Blauen-Trikot).
> 
> MFG



Na, warste dabei? Wie sieht denn die Strecke aus bzw. in welchem Zustand ist sie zur Zeit? Es soll die nächte Woche recht unbeständig werden mit starken Regenfällen, dazu noch kühl 
Es sieht mal wieder nach Schlammschlacht aus, irgendwie stehen die Spessart-Maras dieses Jahr unter keinem guten Wetter-Stern


----------



## KermitB4 (19. August 2007)

Also ich war gestern auf der 35 KM Distanz untwerwegs und muss sagen dass die strecke trocken ist. Bis auf 2-3 Wasserlöcher ist alles brottrocken. 

Schlammschlacht? Hatten wir dieses Jahr noch garnicht! 

MFG


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. August 2007)

Ich bin gestern die 60Km-Strecke alleine bis auch die letzten 5Km abgefahren. Die Strecke ist tätsächlich zum größten Teil trocken. Dies kommt natürlich durch den recht hohen Schotteranteil. Allerdings war nur eine Abfahrt wirklich schön zu fahren. Alle anderen sind teilweise recht naß oder sogar schlammig und es liegen viele kleine Äste rum auf denen man ständig rumrutscht. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit auch wenn mir die Abfahrten so überhaupt keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (20. August 2007)

Welche stellen sind zum fotografieren interessant ?? Wie finde ich die stellen ??  Meine 2 Kumpels fahren mit und ich will wieder ein paar Bilder schießen. ;-) 

www.motofotographix.de.tf


----------



## Br4in (20. August 2007)

naeldael schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war bisher jedes Jahr dabei. Top Strecke und eine tolle Orga...Absolut empfehlenswert..



Jop ich auch, war fast jedesmal ziemlich schlammig.
Die Strecke ist schlichtweg "saugeil"  
Macht auch bei Dreckwetter richtig Spaß und fordert einiges Geschick 
Man sollte sich jedoch wie schon gesagt am Anfang etwas zurückhalten, es Geht zum Ende hin ordentlich bergauf.
Anspruchsvolle Strecke, aber durchaus zu meistern. Verpflegung und anderer Service ist 1A, da könnten sich manch andere eine scheibe von abschneiden...  

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## Adrenalino (20. August 2007)

Denke mal daß es dieses Jahr net so schlimm wird wie z.b. bei der Premiere 2004, das war ne denkwürdige Schlammschlacht! 2005 wars brottrocken ( bis auf den Mordgraben, aber ich glaub der trocknet NIEMALS ab  ) und letztes Jahr wars grenzwertig. Leicht rutschig aber net superschlammig.

Das Wetter schaut bis jetzt vor allem für Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag gut aus! Die Spessart-Maras haben endlich gutes Wetter verdient nachdem es in Frammersbach und Wombach ganz übel war


----------



## Glocke (21. August 2007)

Will mir keiner die Schlüsselstellen verraten ?? ;-(


----------



## Adrenalino (21. August 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> Will mir keiner die Schlüsselstellen verraten ?? ;-(



Hmm, das wird schwierig. Ich kann dir zwar Stellen zum fotografieren sagen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie man diese mit dem Auto erreichen kann! Außer dem Rosengarten, das ist ne Abfahrt oberhalb Rossbach, da kommen wir ca. 20 Min. nach dem Start vorbei, das ist vom Ort aus leicht zu erreichen. Ansonsten noch:

- Atzborn, unglaublich steile Auffahrt bei Km 37
- Glashütten, Anstieg
- Mordgraben, trailige rutschige Abfahrt

Meine Freundin hat diese Stellen mit dem Auto angesteuert aber sie hat k.A. mehr wie sie dahin gekommen ist  vielleicht finde ich die Karte wieder wo ich ihr alles eingezeichnet hab, mal sehen.

Am besten schreibst du mal den Veranstalter an und fragst direkt nach!


----------



## Glocke (21. August 2007)

in welcher Reihenfolge werden die Punkte angefahren ??


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. August 2007)

Hmmm....bin geneigt die 95er zu fahren.

Fully oder Hardtail?

Thanx


----------



## Br4in (21. August 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hmmm....bin geneigt die 95er zu fahren.
> 
> Fully oder Hardtail?
> 
> Thanx



Mit dem Fully wirds dir mehr Spaß machen, denke ich  
Ich werd die 60 auf dem Hardtail bestreiten..
Viel Erfolg schonmal 

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> in welcher Reihenfolge werden die Punkte angefahren ??



Rosengarten-Atzborn-Mordgraben-Glashütte

Aber: wenn du mal auf die Seite vom Veranstalter unter "Strecke" schaust, da ist eine Karte mit Streckenpunkten eingezeichnet. Die ausdrucken und die Punkte entsprechend mit dem Auto anfahren! Da kann man deutlich sehen was geht und wofür man lange wandern muss 



> Fully oder Hardtail?



Hardtail. Sooooo technisch ist die Strecke nun wieder nicht.......und wenn es matschig wird ( davon ist auszugehen ) ist eh genug natürliche Federung da


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. August 2007)

Kurzer Wetterbericht aus Frammersbach(ca.10Km Luftlinie von Rossbach) Seit gestern kein Regen. Heute heiter bis wolkig und windig bei 22°. Also ideales Wetter zum Strecke abtrocknen. Soll bis zum Wochenende so bleiben und noch etwas wärmer werden. Endlich mal nur wenig Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldbearbeiter (22. August 2007)

Hi, gibts jemand der sich zufälligerweiße schon angemeldet hat, aber doch nicht starten kann? Ich würde den Stratplatz abkaufen. Gut für dich weil: kein Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Gut für mich: keine Nachmeldegebühr. Meldet euch wenn ihr was habt. Danke


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Kurzer Wetterbericht aus Frammersbach(ca.10Km Luftlinie von Rossbach) Seit gestern kein Regen. Heute heiter bis wolkig und windig bei 22°. Also ideales Wetter zum Strecke abtrocknen. Soll bis zum Wochenende so bleiben und noch etwas wärmer werden. Endlich mal nur wenig Schlamm


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2007)

@mtbmarcus

Hey, wie ist das Wetter bei euch? Hier in Maintal gerade Gewitter mit starken Regen   mann, was bin ich froh wenn ich 2 Wochen in Urlaub bin, dieser "Sommer" geht mir sowas von auf den Sack!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. August 2007)

Kein Regen


----------



## Glocke (24. August 2007)

komme doch nicht zum fotografieren nach Biebergemünd.

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.





;-)


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. August 2007)

fährst mit? coole Sache!


----------



## Glocke (24. August 2007)

jep ;-)

und in den Pausen meiner Gruppe fotografier ich, die Bilder gibt es dann nächste Woche auf www.Motofotographix.de.tf zu sehen.


----------



## Büdiman (24. August 2007)

unbedingt zum Biebergrund Bike Marathon kommen. Bestes Wetter, tolle Strecke und super Programm. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (25. August 2007)

also die Strecke in Rossbach ist wirklich geil, vorallem die erste Abfahrt mit der steilen Wiese und dem Wassergraben. Auch für Zuschauer find ich diesen Streckenabschnitt sehr interessant, weil man kann halt sehr viel von der Strecke einsehen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. August 2007)

Ja an die Stelle kann ich mich erinnern. Kann mir jemand sagen wie meine Bekannten dort hinkommen können, sehr hilfreich wären auch GoogleEarth koordinaten. Wäre cool !!!

Bis morsche


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. August 2007)

So, zurück aus Rossbach. War eigentlich ein ganz guter Tag bis zwei Km vor dem Ziel als einer meinte nach der letzten Abfahrt in einer Linkskurve obwohl ich schon ganz rechts war mich rechts zu überholen. Für mich ging es nicht so toll aus. Er hat mich dermassen am Hinterrad erwischt daß ich mich samt Bike um 180° gedreht habe und irgendwie übers Bike und dann auf beiden Ellenbogen und Oberschenkeln gelandet bin. Und das leider auf Schotter. Bin aber trotz recht starker Blutungen fertig gefahren. Außerdem machen sich jetzt zu hause zwei Prellungen am rechten Oberschenkel so richtig bemerkbar. Kann das Bein kaum anwinkeln. Am Bike ist scheinbar bis auf ein Hörnchen alles OK. War halt echt wieder mal eine echt hirnlose Aktion.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. August 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> So, zurück aus Rossbach. War eigentlich ein ganz guter Tag bis zwei Km vor dem Ziel als einer meinte nach der letzten Abfahrt in einer Linkskurve obwohl ich schon ganz rechts war mich rechts zu überholen. Für mich ging es nicht so toll aus. Er hat mich dermassen am Hinterrad erwischt daß ich mich samt Bike um 180° gedreht habe und irgendwie übers Bike und dann auf beiden Ellenbogen und Oberschenkeln gelandet bin. Und das leider auf Schotter. Bin aber trotz recht starker Blutungen fertig gefahren. Außerdem machen sich jetzt zu hause zwei Prellungen am rechten Oberschenkel so richtig bemerkbar. Kann das Bein kaum anwinkeln. Am Bike ist scheinbar bis auf ein Hörnchen alles OK. War halt echt wieder mal eine echt hirnlose Aktion.



Genau das selbe ist mir in Frammersbach passiert; Resultat bei mir : Rippenprellung, Atemnot, Abbruch des Rennens ( 120er )  So Typen sind zum :kotz:

Das beste ist du gehst gleich mit Eis an die Prellungen ran, vielleicht kannste noch soweit was retten daß du das Bein morgen wieder anwinkeln kannst. Gute Besserung!!

Was bist du gefahren? 35, 60 oder 95?
Bin die 95er gefahren bei mir lief es solala. Ich glaub daß die Luft jetzt nach 9 Langstrecken-Maras raus ist. Besonders der letzte gemeine nicht enden wollende Anstieg hat mich in der 2ten Runde schier verzweifeln lassen und ich musste die vier Jungs, mit denen ich eine mehr oder weniger harmonierende Gruppe gebildet hatte, ziehen lassen. Als mich dann auch noch ausgerechnet der Biker überholt hat den ich kurz zuvor nen Schlauch gegeben hatte weil er keinen mehr hatte wars mit meiner Motivation fast ganz aus 
Hab das Ding dann langsam nach Hause geschaukelt und bin wohl irgendwo bei Platz 12/13/14 in der AK gelandet  

Aber ansonsten : alles perfekt organisiert wie immmer! Geile Strecke, fast trockene Verhältnisse, Rossbach, weiter so!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. August 2007)

Danke!
Eis ist schon drauf. Ich hoffe daß ich die Sache recht schnell wieder hinbekomme.

Bin die 60Km gerfahren. Die Strecke war wirklich super zu fahren. Auch sonst hat wirklich alles gepasst. An manchen Ecken könnten die Streckenposten etwas mehr die Richtung anzeigen. Da habe ich manchmal nicht gewußt ob rechts, links oder gerade aus. Aber ich verstehe die Streckenposten auch. Die stehen den ganzen Tag im Wald. Da guckt man schon auch mal in eine andere Richtung. Für die 60Km habe ich mit Sturz und die letzten ca.2km im Schneckentempo 2h:43min gebraucht. Wäre wohl so bei 2h:38min gelegen.(Ohne Sturz) Aber das zählt leider nicht. Der Verursacher hat ja netterweise im Ziel gewartet und sich mehrmals entschuldigt.
Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich in zwei Wochen in Wiesthal wieder fit zu sein. Rossbach sollte eigentlich dafür die Vorbereitung sein. Jetzt leg ich mich wieder


----------



## Aubachbiker (26. August 2007)

Hi marcus,

es ist schon traurig das es immer wieder welche gibt die es nicht kapieren.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls das du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist und bei uns in Wiesthal starten kannst.

Ich war heuute zu ersten mal in Rossbach, allerdings nur auf den 35 km.
Die waren aber auch nicht ohne. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich auch zufrieden.
Die Mitbiker waren durchwegs fair - also keine Problme.
Erschrocken haben mich allerdings die vielen Stürze auf der Wiesenabfahrt (Rosengarten?). Dann muß es einige ja ganz schön zerbröselt haben.
Zur Orga kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen.

Das war mit Sicherheit nicht mein letzter bbm.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. August 2007)

War bereits zum 4.ten Mal beim BBM und ich werd dem Rennen auch weiterhin Treu bleiben! Super-Orga, Super-Strecke und endlich mal das Wetter, das die Leute vom RFC Rossbach verdient haben! Wenn jemand einen Marathon fahren will, kann man dieses Rennen jedem nur ans Herz legen! Wirklich klasse Veranstaltung!
Habs auch endlich geschafft, im vierten Anlauf meinen persönlichen Feind, den Azborn, zu bezwingen!  Leider war ich bei der Verlosung der Preise nicht mehr da. Weiß jemand, ob da eine Liste veröffentlich wird?

Hoffe, das wir in Wiesthal auch so gutes Wetter haben werden in zwei Wochen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Br4in (27. August 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Habs auch endlich geschafft, im vierten Anlauf meinen persönlichen Feind, den Azborn, zu bezwingen!  Leider war ich bei der Verlosung der Preise nicht mehr da. Weiß jemand, ob da eine Liste veröffentlich wird?



Ich habe dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal den Azborn "bezwungen" und bin extra noch so lange da geblieben um die Verlosung mitzubekommen. Die fand ich allerdings mehr als lächerlich. Es wurde eine Frau aus dem Publikum ausgewählt, die einen Zettel gezogen hat. Der gute Mann hat ein Wochenende in einem Hotel gewonnen, das war auch schon die ganze Verlosung.
Ansonsten war es dieses Jahr wie auch die Jahre davor ein super Event.
Ich hatte einen Platten, der sich aber recht schnell beheben ließ und bin in etwas über 3h im Ziel gewesen.

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. August 2007)

Schade, dachte, es gäbe da vielleicht mehr Sachpreise für die Bezwinger. Bei den guten Verhältnissen gestern haben es sicherlich mehr geschafft! Wurde da eine Zahl der Bezwinger aufgerufen?


----------



## randi (27. August 2007)

Als Finisher der 95er Strecke gebe auch meine Kommentar ab.
Super Organisation, von der Nudelparty bis hin zur Streckenverpflegung (Die warten sogar auf den letzten) auf der langen Strecke. !
Die Abfahrten sind für den Spessart auch ordentlich  
Meiner Meinung nach in allen Punkten einer der Top-Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Br4in (27. August 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Schade, dachte, es gäbe da vielleicht mehr Sachpreise für die Bezwinger. Bei den guten Verhältnissen gestern haben es sicherlich mehr geschafft! Wurde da eine Zahl der Bezwinger aufgerufen?



Ich hab mir auch gedacht, statt dem 200 Hotelwochenende hätten sie lieber paar Reifen verteilt, da hätten mehr was von gehabt...
Wenn ichs gewusst hätte, wär ich nich so lang dageblieben.
Die Zahl der Bezwinger wurde soweit ich mich erinnere nicht genannt, sie haben aber gesagt dass es "einige" waren... Als meine Freundin (Zuschauerin) vom Azborn weggegangen ist waren es gerade 84 (waren schon ziemlich die letzten Radler unterwegs zu dem Zeitpunkt).
Was auch komisch ist, ist dass im Zelt ziemlich wenig los war... warum kommt da niemand aus den Nachbarortschaften etc um ein Bierchen zu zischen? Ist ja wirklich ein kleines Fest da, da sollte doch auch Zuspruch von Anwohnern vorhanden sein!?
Auch auf der Strecke war die Zuschauerzahl ziemlich lau...

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## KillerN (27. August 2007)

Weiss jemand wieviele Fahrer insgesammt (also mit Nachmeldungen) auf die 60km Distanz gestartet sind ? Würde mich sehr interessieren...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Glocke (28. August 2007)

schade das ich nicht in Biebergemünd sein konnte, aber selber fahren macht müde.(nicht nur auf dem MTB) ;-)





Jürgen Künzel in Action


Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden, weitere Bilder gibt es auf www.motofotographix.de.tf

Werde wahrscheinlich in Aubachtal wieder zum knipsen an der strecke stehen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen von euch abschießen. ;-)


----------



## KermitB4 (29. August 2007)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Bildern aus?

Es haben ja ein paar Fotografen an der Strecke gestanden.

MFG


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. August 2007)

Gibt es einen Streckenplan der großen Runde irgendwo zum Download (oder GPS-Daten)? Ich würde gerne einmal die Strecke abfahren


----------



## Br4in (30. August 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Bildern aus?
> 
> Es haben ja ein paar Fotografen an der Strecke gestanden.
> 
> MFG



Die Bilder werden angeblich auf der Homepage zum Download bereitgestellt (http://www.rfc-rossbach.de)

@Torpedo64: Die 95er Strecke hat sich aus der 60er und der 35er zusammengesetzt... und von den beiden sollte es auf der HP noch die Streckenpläne geben.

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. August 2007)

Br4in schrieb:


> @Torpedo64: Die 95er Strecke hat sich aus der 60er und der 35er zusammengesetzt... und von den beiden sollte es auf der HP noch die Streckenpläne geben.
> 
> Gruß, Br4in


 
Danke, hab's gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (31. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich muss auch noch meinen Senf abgeben. 
Ich bin die 95km gefahren,und fand die VA einfach klasse. 
Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich und technisch relativ einfach.Trotdem waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei.Ich fand es allerdings sch... ausgerechnet die 2 schwierigsten Uphills doppelt fahren zu müssen. (Ausser Atzborn)
Perfekt waren die Verpflegungsstände:Viele interressierte Jugendliche,die Spaß daran hatten die Fahrer zu versorgen.Alle möglichen Varianten an Proviant.
Die 220km Anreise haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Besten Dank
Oliver


----------



## Crux (31. August 2007)

War auch begeistert!!! Tolle Organisation. Tolles Wetter. Eine tolle Strecke. Allerdings haben mir die 60 km gereicht.
Crux


----------



## naeldael (2. September 2007)

Die Bilder sind online


----------



## Otzi (3. September 2007)

fands auch eine sehr gute Veranstaltung, einziger Kritikpunkt ist, daß bei der Siegerehrung ohne sportlichen Grund (z.B. weniger als 10 Teilnehmer in einer Klasse) Klassen zusammenfasst werden und es zu vollkommen neuen Reihenfolgen auf dem Podest kommt (im Gegensatz zu den ausgedruckten Ergebnislisten. 

Gruß Otzi


----------



## USB (15. August 2008)

Hallo ,

jemand von hier am Start dieses Jahr ? 

Gruss
USB


----------



## Cuberider2812 (15. August 2008)

Logo bin ich wieder dabei...zum 5.ten Mal, aber dieses Jahr das erste Mal auf der Langstrecke...hoffentlich wird's vom Wetter wieder so gut wie letztes Jahr! Rest der Veranstaltung kann ja nur gut werden...

Freu mich schon auf den 24.8.!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## USB (15. August 2008)

.. ich werde auf den 60km/1600hm unterwegs sein.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. August 2008)

Ich auch! 
Bin 2004 das erste und einzige mal mitgefahren und dort mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen.

Ich hab noch was offen bei der Strecke! Rachegelüste sind da aber auch dabei


----------



## phil_rad (16. August 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also, auf dem ersten drittel der Strecke ist es noch verhältnismaßig einfach mit vielen Forstwegen bergauf und auch runter. Das sorgt jedes Jahr dafür, daß besonders hier gnadenlos geheizt wird - und das bezahlen viele später bitter! Denn es wird mit laufender Dauer des Rennens traillastiger und die Anstiege werden auch steiler. Die meisten Anstiege sind recht lang, haben aber zusätzlich steile Rampen dabei, z.b. der Atzborn bei ca. Km 38 oder der Anstieg bei Glashütte ca. 10 km vor dem Ende der 60er Strecke.
> 
> Man kann sagen daß die Strecke wirklich alles beinhaltet, Forst/Waldwege, steile Trails rauf und runter, Schotterabfahrten, Feldwege......alles dabei. Nur für ein paar Km ca. in der Mitte des Kurses wirds leicht wellig, ansonsten Sägezahn-Profil
> 
> ...



Hey Michael! 

bin auch wieder dabei, 95 km. mal schauen wie das so läuft bei mir. bist dann. 
gruß phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (17. August 2008)

Ich werde natürlich auch wieder am Start sein. Auf der 35 km Kurzdistanz - wie jedes Jahr eben.

Bin die Strecke gestern und heute mal gefahren und es gibt nix daran auszusetzen, ausser dass es nur eine Trailabfahrt gibt.

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hey Michael!
> 
> bin auch wieder dabei, 95 km. mal schauen wie das so läuft bei mir. bist dann.
> gruß phil



Hi Phil,

nein, bin nun doch nicht dabei! Zwecks Ironman-Vorbereitung nehme ich nächstes W-Ende noch einen Triathlon mit! Bin also das erste mal seit 3 Jahren nicht dabei.....dir und allen anderen ein sturz-und pannenfreies Rennen!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (18. August 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich auch wieder am Start sein. Auf der 35 km Kurzdistanz - wie jedes Jahr eben.
> 
> Bin die Strecke gestern und heute mal gefahren und es gibt nix daran auszusetzen, ausser dass es nur eine Trailabfahrt gibt.
> 
> MFG



Dann solltest du vielleicht mal auf die 60 wechseln...die Trailabfahrt vorm Atzborn macht so richtig Spaß....


----------



## dvt (18. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei, auf der 60km Strecke!


----------



## KermitB4 (18. August 2008)

Ich bin leider nur auf Kurzstrecke trainiert, sonst natürlich gerne.

MFG


----------



## Aubachbiker (21. August 2008)

Ich gehe auf die 60 km.
Da kann ich mein neues Bike gleich richtig einfahren.
Das Ergebnis ist daher zweitrangig - erst kommt der Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (24. August 2008)

Auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein super Organisation, tolle Strecke und stets ausnahmlos freundliche und hilfsbereite Leute vom RFC Freilauf Rossbach.


----------



## herr.gigs (24. August 2008)

Jo, muss ich auch sagen, eins a organisiert, wieviel RotKreuz und Feuerwehr an der Strecke war. Und die Verpflegungsstellen waren perfekt platziert. War dort meine erste Teilnahme, komme aber sicher nä. Jahr wieder.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. August 2008)

Auch aus Frammersbach kommt ein dickes Lob von mir.

War, finde ich, der perfekte Marathon. Top-Organisation, gute Streckenbeschilderung, schöne Strecke (leider wenige Trails), gute Verpflegung (vorallem die Cola oberhalb der Glashütte) und last but not least eine gute Platzierung.

Ob ich nächstes Jahr dabei sein werde? - Standard !!!

MFG


----------



## flocu (25. August 2008)

Bei der Platzierung der Verpflegungsstellen kann ich nur zustimmen, absolut perfekt. V.a. die 2 Stellen zwischendrin mit den Bechern kamen genau richtig. Gels unterwegs sind sehr, sehr nobel, v.a. wenn man dann noch gefragt wird wie viele man denn möchte (-;

Die Beschilderung war vorbildlich, bei all den "Runterschalten" und "Schlüsselstelle" Schildern war man auf alles vorbereitet. Es gab sogar noch Verbesserungen zum letzten Jahr. In der zweiten Hälfte in einer unerwarteten scharfen Rechtskurve auf Schotterautobahn bergab hab ich mich letztes Jahr böse versteuert. Dieses Jahr standen da Leute und haben rechtzeitig gewunken. (sonst wärs mir wieder passiert (-; )

Fazit:
Die Orga beim BBM ist erste Sahne, die Jungs habens voll drauf.

Auch nächste Saison ruft der Atzborn. Hoffen wir, daß dann Biebergemünd, Trieb und Eppstein nicht nochmal zusammenfallen. Wäre schade um die beiden letzteren (-;


----------



## herr.gigs (25. August 2008)

Ja genau die Schilder mit dem Hochschalten, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Am ersten Schild hab ich noch gar nicht gerafft, ob ich jetzt vorne oder hinten hochschalten soll, so fremd war mir das Schild.

Habt ihr den Azborn eigentl. geschaff? Bei mir gings locker, finde 2-3% mehr wären auch noch fahrbar, wenns trocken ist. Man muss nur zusehen, dass man nicht in den Matsch kommt, der Rest macht die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## NoBseHz (27. August 2008)

sodele, ich war natürlich auch am 95km-Start. Mein kleiner Bericht:
Start rotzfrech hinter den Profis her, dann nach ner viertel Stunde Heizen mit Andy Eyring und den Texpa-Leuten in Sichtweite hab ich mich langsam von der Truppe zurückfallen lassen und bin dann die ersten 50km mit Elisabeth Brandau gefahren. Nettes Mädel und die hat richtig Dampf gemacht! Nach ca. km 50 haben meine Mandeln (Dienstag HNO: "die müssen raus") ein wenig genervt und das unpassender Weise auf einem relativ flachen Schotterstück. Dann kam von hinten noch jmd. aus einer der oberen Altersklassen an den hat sich die gute Frau dann dran gehängt. Aufm Flachen komm ich nicht mit und bin somit die letzten 40km allein gefahren, relativ gemütlich wies halt bei Alleinfahrt dann so läuft (da fehlt mir einfach die Zugmaschine). Der Vorsprung nach hinten war extrem ich konnte noch einige male Pinkelpause einschieben und bin dann ungefährdet den 23. Platz nach Hause gefahren. Bestes Ergebnis heuer nach Frammersbach und Wombach obwohl ich in Wombach schneller war. Wer noch bei der Siegerehrung da war, ja ich war der orange Hansel der neben m Andy Eyring bei der U23 Ehrung stand - Glück gehabt  is kein schlechtes Gefühl da oben könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen  und nen Camelbak gabs noch dazu - letzte Woche wollt ich noch einen kaufen =D


Zur Organisation: Ich wünsche den Leuten da, dass die Veranstaltung mehr Aufmerksamkeit erfährt und wächst! Für diese TOP Ausschilderung und gute Verpflegung und das nette familiäre Flair hinterher im Zelt gibts von mir 10/10 Punkten! Den Orga Leuten wünsch ich echt mehr Fahrer nächstes Jahr - ich werd wenn sichs machen lässt am Start sein! 

Hat jemand noch Fotos? Waren ja doch einige Fotographen unterwegs aber die Jungs von Masch-Foto.de haben die Siegerehrung nicht fotographiert. Wenn jmd. noch Fotos auftreiben kann oder so wär nicht schlecht  danke schonmal und nutzt das gute Wetter aus!! Ich mach mich dann ins Bett, morgen gehts mal Kraftausdauer trainieren und danach noch Stabiübungen machen (Ferien halt :])


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (20. August 2009)

hi Leute jetzt am wochenende ist es wieder so weit. wer von euch fährt den alles mit?


----------



## herr.gigs (20. August 2009)

Ich bin dubai-wieder Langstrecke, Wetter scheint zu passen. Kann jemand mal meine grauen Zellen auf die Sprünge helfen, ob es letztes Jahr auf der Strecke nur Becher oder auch Trinkflaschen gab!?


----------



## NoBseHz (20. August 2009)

Es gab Flaschen, ich glaub Rossbacher und welche von Rose die hässlich waren aber nen guten schmutzsicheren Verschluss hatten. Die hab ich immernoch fürn Winter 

Werde auch da sein denk ich mal, muss halt nachmelden. Mal sehen wie der Körper sich so anstellt nach der VTS ich hoffe er macht alles schon wieder mit. Aber hab ja eigentlich nix gemacht da unten


----------



## sweep (21. August 2009)

Hey mal eben an alle!
Ich bin selbst Mitglied im RFC Rossbach und kann allen hier im Forum echt nur empfehlen am Sonntag dabei zu sein.
Das Wetter spielt super mit, abgesehn von wenigen nassen Stellen ist die Strecke supertrocken und macht echt Spass!
Wir vom Verein sind schon fleißig am vorbereiten und aufbauen und freun uns natürlich auf Euer kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (21. August 2009)

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag!

Bin heuer zum 6.ten Mal dabei, leider letztes Jahr auf der Langstrecke bei Start/Ziel ausgestiegen wegen Motivationsproblemen...

Hab zwar dieses Jahr keine Km in den Beinen, aber Rossbach darf man einfach nicht auslassen! Superschöne Veranstaltung, ganz toll organisiert, tolle Strecke...

Jetzt muß nur noch der Wettergott mitspielen und es wird ein Perfect Sunday!

Kette rechts...


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. August 2009)

sweep schrieb:


> Hey mal eben an alle!
> Ich bin selbst Mitglied im RFC Rossbach und kann allen hier im Forum echt nur empfehlen am Sonntag dabei zu sein.
> Das Wetter spielt super mit, abgesehn von wenigen nassen Stellen ist die Strecke supertrocken und macht echt Spass!
> Wir vom Verein sind schon fleißig am vorbereiten und aufbauen und freun uns natürlich auf Euer kommen



Ich bezweifle ja das es jetzt noch trocken ist 

Könntet ihr nicht mal diese elendiche Waldweg/Wiesenabfahrt nach Lützel weglassen? Ich hasse das Teil. Da gibt es doch bestimmt bessere Abfahrten. Dort ist es immer nass und hat Spurrinen ohne Ende die man in der Wiese nicht sieht. Ist halt einfach nicht meine Ding. Sonst gibts nichts zu meckern

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Aubachbiker (21. August 2009)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf Sonntag!
> 
> 
> Hab zwar dieses Jahr keine Km in den Beinen, aber Rossbach darf man einfach nicht auslassen!
> ...



Ich dachte du hast dein Rad schon verkauft.

Ich werde nur bei schlechtem Wetter antreten, die Regenfahrt in Wombach war so spaßig 
Ok, bei schönem Wetter ist sonst Familientag.


----------



## rhoen-biker (21. August 2009)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## KermitB4 (21. August 2009)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei. Allerdings auf der Mitteldistanz.

Bin den Größten Teil der Strecke am Mittwoch gefahren und es war alles brottrocken. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie sich die heutige Witterung auf die Strecke ausgewirkt hat.

MFG


----------



## brndch (21. August 2009)

Hallo,
nach den durchweg positiven Rückmeldung der letzten jahre hab ich mich auch angemeldet.
Ist die Strecke vom Anspruch mit dem Keiler zu vergleichen?

Ich denk mal das die Strecke bis zum Sonntag wieder abtrocknet.
Dann allen viel spaß 

Gruß


----------



## herr.gigs (22. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke vom Anspruch mit dem Keiler zu vergleichen?



Deutlich leichter, wie eine Kopie von Frammersbach, was aber nicht abwertend gemeint sein soll. Ist auch ok, wenns nass ist, kommt nicht jeder den Azborn hoch


----------



## KermitB4 (22. August 2009)

Das schafft auch nicht jeder, wenns trocken ist.


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. August 2009)

Ich versuchs erst gar nicht. Wenn ich das steilste Stück zwischendurch schiebe bin ich meist weniger kaputt als die die es gerade eben so geschafft haben. In der Regel sind diese dann auch erst einmal hinter mir.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (22. August 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich versuchs erst gar nicht. Wenn ich das steilste Stück zwischendurch schiebe bin ich meist weniger kaputt als die die es gerade eben so geschafft haben. In der Regel sind diese dann auch erst einmal hinter mir.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Da diese Auffahrt gerade diskutiert wurde wie lange und wie steil ist den die Rampe?

bis 20% geht noch ganz gut fahren alles darüber wär bei mir laufen die krafsparende version.

Edit:OK hab mir die gps Track mal angeschaut die auffahrt bewegt sich wohl zwischen 20 bis 29 %


----------



## NoBseHz (22. August 2009)

Mein Tipp für die Langstrecke: 1. insg. Lukas Kubis, 2. insg. Andre Ohndorf
1. U23 Janosch Bühler, 2. U23 Jens Schuhmann

Also ranhalten Mädels ;D


----------



## KermitB4 (22. August 2009)

Fährt der Janosch nicht die 60 km - distanz???


----------



## NoBseHz (23. August 2009)

Ich sollte Lotto spielen, meine Tipps sind genauso für die Tonne wie mein Renntag ^^


----------



## brndch (23. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich sollte Lotto spielen, meine Tipps sind genauso für die Tonne wie mein Renntag ^^


 
Wie schnell warst du denn?


----------



## herr.gigs (23. August 2009)

Ich mach mal den Anfang: Noch vorm Start habe ich mich über viele Kleinig- und Nettigkeiten gefreut, man merkt, das Event ist absolut durchdacht und jeder hilft mit.

Nur haben dann auch viele Kleinigkeiten auf der Strecke meine Laune geändert. Streckenposten, insb. Feuerwehrleute, die lieber Karten kloppen, als mal anzuzeigen, wo es nach dem nä. Abzweig lang geht. Oder ca. bei KM 55, als die Einsteigerstrecke von links oben runter auf die dann gemeinsame Strecke kam (ab hier war asphaltiert). Als Langstreckler bin ich da 2x vorbeigekommen, beim 1. Mal hätts fast gekracht, hat ja keiner gekuckt und gewarnt, beim 2. mal wars auch net besser.
Nach 60km start/Ziel Durchfahrt meint ein Kurzstreckler an mir vorbeisprinten zu müssen, ok-soll er halt. Ich fahre auf der linken Spur auf die 2.Runde, kommt er auf einmal ohne zu kucken kurz vor dem Festzelt und fährt mir in die Wade/Rad... ich hätte ihn fast verbrügelt für soviel Dummheit, aber hauptsache mal das teuerste Rad fahren 
Ja und irgendwann im Wald beim KM 75/80 hat doch ein Spaziergänger gemeint, er spert das Flatterband quer über die Strecke. Dass es der Spaziergänger war, ist jetzt eine nahaliegende Vermutung, vorher war es nicht so, hinter mir auch nicht (so berichteten es mir meine Mitstreiter). Ich habe ihn nur nebendran stehen sehen und verfahren hatte ich mich auch nicht. Die Orientierung, weil es zudem noch eine Gabelung war, hat natürl. auch unnötg Zeit gekostet, der Spaziergänger konnte mir komischer weise auch nicht weiterhelfen... Der Rest lief gut, z.B. faire Mittelstreckler, die einen vorbei ließen.

Gute Veranstaltung, aber bei mir liefs halt wie das ganze Jahr schon nicht optimal. Ein Teilnehmer musste sich auch von Forstarbeitern zurück fahren lassen, weil er den Schlauch nicht wechseln konnte  (so munkelte man im Ziel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (23. August 2009)

Ich fands Super 

Ergebnisse hab ich hier gefunden:

http://www.online-anmeldung.net/Ergebnis/ErgebnisVeranstaltung.aspx?6.+biebergrund-+bike-+marathon


----------



## NoBseHz (23. August 2009)

Meine Zeit... uhm lässt sich leider nicht feststellen. Nach der ersten Runde bzw. drei Stunden Fahrzeit habe ich Saft und völlig Kraftlos aufgehört zu fahren. Meine Vorderradbremse hat permanent gequietscht (ja, ich war die Woche noch nicht in Inspektion nach der VTS..) und das hat mich genervt. Der Flo von Magura hat mir da schon einen kurzzeitig helfenden Trick verraten, aber der hilft halt nur 5-20min. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der die Trans Schwarzwald mitgefahren ist und dann in Rossbach gefahren ist. Ein VTSler ist gut gefahren, er hat mir auch gebeichtet, dass er sich so kraftlos fühlt und dass es noch anderen Teilnehmern, die im SW waren, genauso geht. Aber die sind nicht mit Formloch und krank durch den SW ^^ von daher bin ich ganz zufrieden, dass ich einen sonnigen Tag im Spessart verbracht habe, bei dem ich recht viele bekannte Gesichter getroffen hab. Das wars für 2009 mit Rennen, demnächst kann ich mich operiern lassen, dann Pause, dann aufbau und hoffentlich nächstes Jahr mal eine Saison durch komplett gesund angreifen!
Ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige Fahrer, der ausgestiegen ist. Es sind wesentlich stärkere Leute raus, zT wegen Defekt.

Zur Organisation kann ich nur sagen an sich ist das Rennen gut ausgeschildert, gegen Deppen im Wald kann man sich nicht wehren. Aber dass nicht jeder Streckenposten per Funk oder Handy mit der Außenwelt verbunden ist ist schon extrem kacke, daher musste ein Teilnehmer nach kapitalem Sturz erstmal 5km zurücklaufen zum anderen Streckenposten(!)


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. August 2009)

Mich haben tratschende Streckenposten kurz vorm Ziel in diesem Sägewerk drei Plätze gekostet. Warum dort nicht einfach Pfleile auf den Boden gemalt werden ist mir schleierhaft. Aber ob ich jetzt 31. oder 28. bin ist ja eh egal. Komm dieses Jahr wegen einem recht trainingsarmen Frühjahr einfach nicht mehr so richtig in die Gänge Wenn ich die Zeitverbesserungen von vielen Fahrern so sehe frage ich mich echt ob die alle kurz arbeiten und nur noch auf dem Bike sitzen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## KermitB4 (23. August 2009)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung wieder einmal super! Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr. Die Strecke war meiner Meinung nach vernünftig ausgeschildert, super abwechslungsreich und fahrbar und vorallem TROCKEN!

Mit meiner Zeit war ich genauso zufrieden wie mit dem kompletten Event!

@ Marcus: Falls du mich meinen solltest: Trainingsplan


----------



## Meridaracer (23. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Meine Zeit... uhm lässt sich leider nicht feststellen. Nach der ersten Runde bzw. drei Stunden Fahrzeit habe ich Saft und völlig Kraftlos aufgehört zu fahren. Meine Vorderradbremse hat permanent gequietscht (ja, ich war die Woche noch nicht in Inspektion nach der VTS..) und das hat mich genervt. Der Flo von Magura hat mir da schon einen kurzzeitig helfenden Trick verraten, aber der hilft halt nur 5-20min. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der die Trans Schwarzwald mitgefahren ist und dann in Rossbach gefahren ist. Ein VTSler ist gut gefahren, er hat mir auch gebeichtet, dass er sich so kraftlos fühlt und dass es noch anderen Teilnehmern, die im SW waren, genauso geht. Aber die sind nicht mit Formloch und krank durch den SW ^^ von daher bin ich ganz zufrieden, dass ich einen sonnigen Tag im Spessart verbracht habe, bei dem ich recht viele bekannte Gesichter getroffen hab. Das wars für 2009 mit Rennen, demnächst kann ich mich operiern lassen, dann Pause, dann aufbau und hoffentlich nächstes Jahr mal eine Saison durch komplett gesund angreifen!
> Ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige Fahrer, der ausgestiegen ist. Es sind wesentlich stärkere Leute raus, zT wegen Defekt.
> 
> Zur Organisation kann ich nur sagen an sich ist das Rennen gut ausgeschildert, gegen Deppen im Wald kann man sich nicht wehren. Aber dass nicht jeder Streckenposten per Funk oder Handy mit der Außenwelt verbunden ist ist schon extrem kacke, daher musste ein Teilnehmer nach kapitalem Sturz erstmal 5km zurücklaufen zum anderen Streckenposten(!)



Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg  bei der OP sowie im Formaufbau und dann in der neuen Saison, das wird schon  Und danke fürs Platz machen 

Gruß,
Storchi


----------



## drivingghost (23. August 2009)

tolle veranstaltung, im nächsten jahr versuche ich mal, ins ziel zu kommen...



> Ein Teilnehmer musste sich auch von Forstarbeitern zurück fahren lassen, weil er den Schlauch nicht wechseln konnte  (so munkelte man im Ziel)



mir hat es in einer abfahrt die reifenwand aufgeschlitzt, die dichtmilch hat es nicht mehr kitten können, patrone verschossen. habe dann in meiner verzweiflung einen mitfahrer gefragt, ob er pumpe und schlauch für mich hätte. er hat mir beides, ohne zu zögern, überlassen. dafür tausend dank. 
kurz darauf ist mir aber eingefallen, dass ich den laufradsatz mit den notubes-bändern drauf hatte. --> ventil im felgenband, dieses in die felge geklebt. --> feierabend. 
nach einer weile bike tragen hat mich dann die feuerwehr zur leitstelle gefahren, von dort ging es im auto zum festgelände. auch hierfür danke.

die strecke war schön, die abfahrten haben ordentlich spaß gemacht, die streckenausschilderung gehört auch mit zu den besten, die ich kenne. es wurden flaschen gereicht, die zielverpflegung war ok. keine übermäßige auwahl, aber der kuchen war lecker.  

pumpe und schlauch habe ich an der information abgegeben. hoffe, der besitzer hat sie dort abgeholt.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. August 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Veranstaltung wieder einmal super! Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr. Die Strecke war meiner Meinung nach vernünftig ausgeschildert, super abwechslungsreich und fahrbar und vorallem TROCKEN!
> 
> Mit meiner Zeit war ich genauso zufrieden wie mit dem kompletten Event!
> 
> @ Marcus: Falls du mich meinen solltest: Trainingsplan



Ne, dich habe ich nicht gemeint. Für dich würde es im Normalzustand schon reichen
Ich meine eher Heiko und Günther.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. August 2009)

Moin!

Also für meine nicht vorhandenen Trainingskilometer bin ich mit 3:27 auf der Mittelstrecke zufrieden!
Strecke war wirklich super, Markierungen waren meiner Ansicht nach einwandfrei, wobei das jetzt nach der 6. Teilnahme auch nicht mehr so wichtig war für mich 
Azborn wollte ich auch nicht hochfahren...aber irgendwie hatte ich Grip und bin hochgekrochen... 
Fies fand ich die Streckenposten, die vor der letzten langen Grasabfahrt zum Sägewerk den Grill angeschmissen hatten...verdammt roch das gut...
Leider ist mir dann auf der kleinen Holzbrücke nach dem Sägewerk ein ca. 5 cm langer Nagel in den Hinterreifen...komischerweise hat der daraufhin sofort alle Luft verloren... So bin ich halt dann mit meinem kl. Cousin an der Seite ins Ziel gejoggt...und mußte mich dann auch noch den Fragen vom Moderator stellen...

Alles in allem wieder ein super Event, den der RFC Rossbach auf die Beine gestellt hat. Komm echt jedes Jahr gerne wieder, auch wenn mir wie heuer die Beine danach höllisch weh tun...vielleicht klappts nächstes Jahr mit mehr Vorbereitung, dann kann ich die schöne Strecke noch mehr geniessen!

 für Rossbach!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## derfati (24. August 2009)

drivingghost schrieb:


> pumpe und schlauch habe ich an der information abgegeben. hoffe, der besitzer hat sie dort abgeholt.



Hat er! Und er hat sich gefreut, daß Du die Sachen dort abgegeben hast. 
Er ist ein Vereinskollege von mir.

Zur Veranstaltung: Das war der 3. MTB-Marathon für mich überhaupt (nach Frammersbach und Wombach). Und auch der schönste. Die Strecke war super und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Die Ausschilderung war perfekt, auch wenn ich kurz hinter dem letzten Anstieg etwas zu schnell in die Schotterkurve bin... *AUA* 

Das Starterfeld war aber eher sportlicher und exklusiver im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen Veranstaltungen. Das ist aber auch gut so.

Einziger, nicht wirklich schlimmer, Kritikpunkt für mich: Bei den Bananen an den Verpflegungen war die Schale nicht eingeschnitten...  Achja, und dieses Pfeffermizgel ruft bei mir immer Magengrimmen herbei...

Ansonsten eine wirkliche tolle Veranstaltung! Da freue ich mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. August 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ne, dich habe ich nicht gemeint. Für dich würde es im Normalzustand schon reichen
> Ich meine eher Heiko und Günther.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus





Ich arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (24. August 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite dran



Laß mal, ist schon gut so

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## DonDirk (24. August 2009)

...war mein erstes mal in Biebergemünd - superschöne Strecke und tolle Organisation mit viel Verpflegung - mir gefiels! (nur das Wasser in den roten Flaschen war ungenießbar!)  Klasse waren die vielen Pfeile auf dem Boden und die Warnschilder. Sehr viele Helfer waren da und die Zuschauerpoint fand´ ich auch klasse. Der Atzborn war ganz schön knackig - aber da muss man halt rauffahren, ist doch Ehrensache. Naja, die eine Schotterkurve, wo´s die meisten hingehauen hat bin ich auch rausgeflogen. Aber bei den Abfahrten hats den Jungs ja reihenweise die Reifen zerschossen ... Ich bin zwar nur im Mittelfeld gelandet, aber fürs erste Mal sehr zufrieden!


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2009)

derfati schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er! Und er hat sich gefreut, daß Du die Sachen dort abgegeben hast.
> Er ist ein Vereinskollege von mir.



Sag ihm, er hat was gut bei mir. Wenn er mich mal irgendwo erkennt, soll er mich anhauen (nicht gerade in einer Abfahrt), ich lade ihn dann auf einen Kuchen ein. 

Ach ja, einen Kritikpunkt habe ich auch noch. Hab an der Verpflegung ISO gebrüllt und Iso bekommen. Aber noch dünner zu mixen ist ja unmöglich. Mit viel Fantasie hat man bisschen Geschmack erahnen können...


----------



## NoBseHz (25. August 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Storchi




Danke, dir weiterhin viel Erfolg. Hab ausversehen erst deinen Kollegen angefeuert, den Stefan. Aber ich habs am eigenen Leib erfahren was dir ja auch passiert ist: Der Dampf hat in den Beinen gefehlt. Dafür ist dein Ergebnis immernoch top!!


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (27. August 2009)

hi

ich bin meinen ersten marathon gefahren. Fande die Strecke super ausgeschilder und das wetter hat auch mitgespielt.


----------

